# Mandy and Tony by Anonymous (Both, ~XWG)



## WG Story Drone (Mar 19, 2009)

(_Both, ~XWG _ Wherein Tony proves his love for Mandy by joining her as a gainer.)

*Mandy and Tony* 
By Anonymous

(Migrated from the Weight Room _Anonymous Archives_.)​
Sometimes stories take a long time to unfold. Sometimes love does not get a chance until many, many years have gone by

Mandy and Tony had known one another for eight years. From their first meeting they had been instantly attracted to one another and the tension between them had always been electric. The big problem was that Tony was already in love. The bigger problem was that he was in love with one of the most destructive women any of his friends could attest to knowing. Her name was Maria. There had been many times where Tony would split up with her, and he would try to start a relationship with Mandy, but always Maria would drag his heart back with dreams and promises. He had fallen totally for her. 

Tony had always known that he was attracted to larger women. Even at high school the girls that caught his eye had heavy bellies and large bottoms. He knew what he wanted when the year after he left school he saw Leslie, a large girl in his old year level who had met her Swedish pen pal and gotten married. She must have been twice the size of when he saw her last. His first thought was how lucky he was to have her. Nonetheless he could not share his views with anyone. Admiring big women was considered weird among his friends and society reinforced this view. 

It had taken a very long time for him to gain the courage to pursue his dream. From the very beginning fatness was the fulfillment of everything. To take a woman that he loved and fatten her was the greatest expression of love. Maria had promised to grow very fat for him, and at first everything went well. After a while though, the gaining stopped and was replaced by a mentally and emotionally draining series of disappointments. They had separated but stayed in business together. In the end, all that she wanted was money and an errand boy. Tony had wondered for a long time whether there was a woman for him in the world. Maria was never going to let him find out. Nor was she going to give him his dreams. 

The journey of discovery was a long and lonely one. It was not until he discovered the internet and found that there were thousands of like minded people, albeit spread out across the globe, that he allowed himself to feel that what he desired was attainable and acceptable. It took a little longer again, but the realization dawned that not only did Tony want to spend the rest of his days with a woman that had gotten very fat for him but, if he were not to be a hypocrite and truly and deeply believed in fatness, he would want to be with a woman who wanted him to be fat, too, and he would want to be fat for her. There could be no greater ecstasy than to find a woman who would share this belief and want to grow very fat together. 

Mandy had always been there for him. Despite the disappointments that he had given her, despite the hate that Maria arrayed against her, she was there. Perhaps Maria could sense from the very beginning the great threat that she posed. Perhaps she sensed that Tony & Mandy shared a common bond, a pair of souls in the infiniteness of space who shared what could only be considered a rare longing. 

Although Mandy knew about Tony's preference, he did not know yet that Mandy had also long desired to be fat. She wanted her man to show his complete devotion and care for her by fattening her. The greatest shock came after not having seen Mandy in almost a year. By chance, Tony and Maria had been invited to a wedding feast where Mandy had been asked to cook. There she was, radiant as usual except now she had gained almost 45lbs. She conspiratorially told Tony that she now weighed 200lbs and had gained the last 20lbs very quickly. She did this while helping herself to some more pork fat. She said that she intended to be much, much bigger. Here was his perfect woman. But would she understand his desires -- and what of Maria? 

When it became clear that no care remained in the relationship with Maria, Tony took his chance and asked Mandy out. They kept their love out of Maria's face, and all seemed well. So comfortable had they become that he felt it was time to share his beliefs with Mandy; not only did he want her to be fat, but he had secretly desired to be so himself. Far from being shocked Mandy shared her longing to be fat, her feeling of comfort that would be derived from a man who wanted to care for her so much to feed and fatten her. 

She shared a story that she had written for him about a couple who had found love and understanding together, whose bliss could be measured by their vastly expanded waistline. The power of their new bond was great, but Tony had given Maria a power over his life that could not yet be broken. Sensing the new danger, she delivered her final ultimatum. It was either her or Mandy. If Tony were to choose Mandy he would lose his business, which he had given up his home to acquire. Tony's courage was not up to it. He sacrificed his dream; he hurt the only one who shared his soul. 

More years were to pass, but the yearnings of the soul cannot be ignored forever. In this world there are many unhappy endings. Love is lost, hearts broken and dreams dashed. But there is a place where these things never happen. A land of 'what if' 

Mandy's smile cleansed his soul as he saw her. She had come like an angel picking up his shattered remains, caressing his mind and saying that all would be well. Maria had done the unthinkable; she had betrayed him and tried to sacrifice him to prove her love to another. It had almost worked. Mandy explained her love to Tony but also that her trust had long vanished with her hopes. Tony understood; finally, the strength of learning took hold. If he was to find true love, he himself had to be true. There could be no easy path, for the bridges had all been destroyed. If he wanted love he would have to give everything and hold nothing back 

They had been working together on his projects for some time; Mandy had taken the care of three other souls and had a child of her own. Their circumstances had never been more diverse. It seemed preposterous, but now was the time. 

Mandy, I love you and you alone; there is no room in my heart for any other. I want you to have all that I am. I want you to share my business and become my partner. I want you to feed me so that every kilo is a commitment to you; I want to make you happy, cared for and comfortable. I want you to grow fat as you dreamed. I want us to have children of our own; I want us to grow very fat and happy together forever 

Mandy stared at him, stood up and left the room. She returned with a full carton of cream. Drink this, she said. Tony hesitated for a moment and lifted it to his mouth. It was thick and sweet. But before he could say a word, Mandy told him. I believe you mean what you say, but I have heard too many words before. I have tried so many times in the past to show you how much I loved you, but each time I was hurt. If you want me, then you need to prove it beyond doubt. In the past I gained weight for you to show you I was true, to show you that I really want to be fat for me and fat for you. But now it is your turn. I want to see a spare tyre around that thin waist of yours. I want you to do for me what I have done for you. When I see this, then I'll know you are true. 

Here was the chance, the dream. Tony kissed her on the cheek and said he would see her soon 

Upon arriving home to an empty fridge, Tony wondered how he could achieve his goal. He loved chips and chocolate and nuts and these would help but not fast enough. He looked up the calorie counter to see what would have the highest calories. He planned a schedule and began. 

First, he would have to stop exercising, perhaps play a few of those computer games that he bought but never found time to play. He would stock up on nibbles and drink coconut cream all day. Breakfast would be crumpets lathered in butter and honey. Lunch would be a creamy carbonara and dinner a peanut satay. Before going to bed in the evening, he would open a cake mix, but instead of water he would add 600ml of cream. He would mix the icing in as well and spoon it down with a couple of cans of Guinness. 

It did not take very long before the results began to show themselves. Each day brought a new layer of fat on his belly, and the sensation was incredible. He finally understood what Mandy had done for him. Nothing would stop him now. After ten weeks, he weighed an extra four stone. His stocky 5'8 185lb frame had become a much-softened 240lb one with a belly that rolled over the edge of his straining shorts and love handles that stuck out over each hip. He had done it! 

Look at you! Mandy said. "I didn't believe that you would really do it. My god, look at your shirt - it's actually stretched tight. Tony had not had time to get new clothes, and he had already taken to wearing baggy pants, his belly pressed outwards against the fabric of his t-shirt. Mandy lifted his shirt and deliberately jiggled the fat there. It's a wonderful start, and, yes, I see your commitment, she laughed. I can see it very clearly. 

Mandy took him by the hand towards her great mahogany bed and they made love for the first time in years. Tony lay there in bliss as Mandy returned to the room. In her hands were two very tall jugs of creamy chocolate milk. Drink to us my love; I have waited for this day for so long. I want you to be mine. I want you to grow fat in my care, and I expect you to fatten me, too. 

That day seems like a distant dream now. They were married shortly thereafter. The days passed blissfully happy, each night in each other's embrace. There was nothing they could not do together. Each day conquering the world. The business thrived and expanded as they did. Soon they had many people working for them so they could spend even more time together. 
They had kept their promise to themselves and they had grown. 

Tony had eclipsed his initial gain by putting on a further 90lbs and proudly displayed his belly every night as he sat to get into bed; it completely filled his lap and Mandy had kept one of his shirts to measure the gain. It was completely stretched now and an apron of fat hung beneath the edge of it. 
Every night Mandy's sweet smile on her cherubic features would greet him, her full breasts, her large fully rounded belly and encompassing hips awaiting his touch. She had gained another 110lbs and was devastatingly beautiful. They had made each other fat... 

Mandy and Terry had well and truly joined the weight gain culture, and any doctor would have told them that they were morbidly obese. Like most BBWs and BHMs though, they knew the facts not the persistent myths. They made sure they exercised and kept their diet varied with lots of carbohydrates and fibre. Neither of them had ever been so healthy. It was on their third wedding anniversary that Mandy suggested what both of them had been thinking. 

While they had enjoyed getting their weight to the mid three hundreds, both of them could double their weight and still be mobile -- just. 

Imagine, darling, a feast that lasts for years; we can afford it now. We could feed each other until we were almost too fat to move. Neither of us wants to be bedridden, but how would it feel to have a belly so big that it swayed with your every move and reached beneath your knees? Every part of your body jiggling with the slightest touch; flowing down around you. Tony, I want us to get that fat together. And anyway we can always lose it if it becomes a problem It was not a hard decision to make 

They decided that they should visit every restaurant in the city and try every kind of cuisine. The cupboard and fridge would never be empty, and no opportunity to eat would be let pass. It was only six months before their friends began to grow concerned. They had stood by good-naturedly and watched the happy couple grow fat. After all, these things happen when you get married and settle down. But things were changing rapidly. Tony and Mandy had let the brakes off their appetites, encouraged each other to new feats of ingestion and their appetites had grown as they had grown. 

By the six-month mark of their new endeavour it was not at all unusual for them to consume 50,000 calories a day. This kind of consumption was producing gains of up to 8lbs a week. They had been surprised at how quickly the fat was resting on them. They had each gained over 150lbs, and already they were finding every day tasks of moving around somewhat more difficult. 
For them, this was extremely exciting. Sex had never been better, though they had to change the old habits to adapt to both having too much fat around their middles for the missionary position. Improvising was all part of the fun, and there wasn't much that could not be done without lifting up their drooping aprons. 

Their friends, however, began to either stay away or look disapprovingly as either of them waddled into view. Their lifestyle had changed already, the pace of life was slower, much slower and there was little they could find wrong with this 

Tony and Mandy were very much aware of each other's desires, and both had acknowledged as they both passed 500 lb gains that they wanted to feel what the last 200 would be like. They had not found many people on the net that had gone way beyond 500lbs, and none of those that did described how it really felt. This was new territory. It was not going to be difficult, though. 
Their bodies had adjusted to the gaining, their metabolisms had slowed, and 
the gain continued apace. Tony's was the fist belly to hit the floor while sitting and this had come as a pleasant surprise as the bottom of his belly apron lightly brushed the rug as he sat to enjoy a gallon of Rum & Raisin ice cream. 

Mandy had grown hugely round, her deliciously fat arms resting at an angle by her side. She had been the first to fill the sofa, and so they had to buy a large three-seater to sit together. The cascade of fat on her back joined the numerous rolls that sat above a belly that easily pushed two and half feet in front of her. The rings of fat on her thighs had grown to the point where walking required swinging each leg out in turn. Watching her laugh or even speak was a delight as her numerous chins wobbled with every word. 

They were very close now. The sensation of being engrossed in fat was incredible but very limiting. The last months were sensational; they were occupied with nothing but eating and sex; very little else was possible. Sex was very hard work, but extraordinarily awesome; the eating had become continuous and very much second nature. 

All good things must come too an end, though. Tony and Mandy had reached their goal and agreed to enjoy it for another year before getting back to a weight that would allow them to get out and about again.


----------



## GordoNegro (Mar 20, 2009)

Well written work indeed, wishing there was a sequel.


----------

